# Tolkien's Gastrognomes?



## YayGollum (Nov 26, 2008)

Greetings, all. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so. Anyways, here is another random thread from myself. About food. I know of nothing by that Tolkien guy called a Gastrognome. I made it up. oh well. I just read what the Illuin person typed about not caring what other people are into, beyond Tolkien and such, I suppose, but not I! I care about what foods you happen to be into. Also, I care about those crazy people who think of food merely as fuel. *sniff* Are they half anosmiac or something? Craziness. They should be sent to special camps, where they get little but pills, leaving all of the tasty food for us. Right? Right! 

My favorite food is the potato. *salivates dreamily* Restaurants who don't know what they're doing with potatoes are frequently snubbed, no matter what else they've got that might be good. My favorite? Boiled in the same pot as some kielbasa and cabbage, then given a decent amount of butter and a lot of pepper. Yourself?


----------



## Illuin (Nov 26, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _My favorite food is the potato. *salivates dreamily* Restaurants who don't know what they're doing with potatoes are frequently snubbed, no matter what else they've got that might be good. My favorite? Boiled in the same pot as some kielbasa and cabbage, then given a decent amount of butter and a lot of pepper. Yourself?_


 

What about baked sweet potatoes; with cheddar cheese and sour cream? Those are the best potatoes! However, I am torn between my favorite food. Being a Long Islander; we are connoisseurs when it comes to the best grub on the planet (if it’s made correctly); and that is Pizza. You unfortunate souls that have not experienced Pizza from Brooklyn or Queens have indeed missed out on one of the greatest (well, actually, _THE_ greatest pleasure in life). Carrusso’s in Queens; or Vita Bella in Brooklyn have the best food on the planet. They make their own homemade pasta as well. Yay, you are here in the state; though you are far away. It's worth the seven hour trip south just for the food .


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 26, 2008)

*waves hand dismissively* The sweet potato is good for a pie, but when typing on the subject of a good baked potato, stick with the original. I'll stick cheese or sour cream on a potato if it's offered, but I'm more of a less is more brand of human. When it comes to pizza, I would easily agree that the New York style is best. Those that prefer any other sort are not so horrible to have to go to the camps, but they are just horrible enough to warrant extreme ridicule.  I doubt that I got my New York pizza from the places you mention, but I was given some very good New York style pizza while passing through the area a while ago. 

Towards the argument I see, though ---> Potatoes versus pizza? Sure, pizza's not bad, but to compare it to the potato is disturbingly unnatural. Sure, pizza is hip and cool and synonyms, but the potato is purity. *swears off pizza for a while, in penance for even thinking of comparing it to the potato*


----------



## Illuin (Nov 26, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _Towards the argument I see, though ---> Potatoes versus pizza? Sure, pizza's not bad, but to compare it to the potato is disturbingly unnatural. Sure, pizza is hip and cool and synonyms, but the potato is purity. *swears off pizza for a while, in penance for even thinking of comparing it to the potato*_


 
Can’t disagree with you there. Even homemade mashed potatoes with some good gravy from a stock….yum. Jeez, I’m getting real hungry right now; and I have some nice potatoes I picked up yesterday sitting in the cabinet. Hmmm… as Arnold says…I’ll be back! Potatoes sound real good at the moment. Be back in an hour or so .


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 26, 2008)

See? All should embrace the fluffy potato superiority over all other foods. I don't know about those that think of food merely as fuel, though. They creep me out. They could merely be handicapped and require the attentions of our most charitable physicians, but I am thinking that some of them don't even see it as a problem. *gasp!* Was horrible psychological damage caused via forcing them to eat peas as a child? A mystery! 

Also, towards gravy ---> A good gravy has ever been a difficult find, at least for myself. I always ask for them without gravy, but I'll usually get it, anyway. Once I have sufficient confidence in a chef, and I know that it's actually made there, then I'll try some. I have only made the stuff once. It was from turkey stock and was surprisingly good, of course.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 27, 2008)

Danish pizza is absolutely hideous! Never try it if you come here, you've been warned! Potatoes however, potatoes are the national food and these people know how to use them! The new potatoes straight from the garden are the best thing I think I've ever eaten in my life.*drools*

As to gravies, I have always despised gravy of any sort because my mother's was terrible, resembling clotted brown paste of some sort. Here however, gravy (sauce), is a masterpiece, especially homemade pepper sauce. YUM!

I have also discovered the amazingness of kippers. I've always hated fish, because it's always tasted, well, too fishy! Kippers (mackerel) are wonderfully smoked morsels of heaven! YUM!!!!


----------



## Aisteru (Nov 27, 2008)

My father often dabbles in the culinary art and the end results are simply exquisite. But, his foods are often those of the more exotic type, whic is not bad, but I wouldn't eat them everyday.

I'm going to have to disagree with Illuin and say that Chicago deep dish pizza is the true greatest pleasure in life. With fresh tomatoes and cheese, and freshly baked bread.... it is delicious! 

If anyone happens to be in the Chicago area, I highly recommend Pizzeria Uno (the home of Chicago style deep dish) or Edwardo's (try the spinach stuffed deep dish pizza!)


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 27, 2008)

Ah, yes the classic show-down between Chicago and New York style! As I've never tried a Chicago pizza, I can't judge, however, I will say that I LOVE New York white pizzas!


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 27, 2008)

I really shouldn't be reading this, as it's the last day left before the monthly shop, and so we have no food in the house at all.

But I would murder for a Subway right now...
12 inch Subway Melt, with extra cheese.
Make it a meal deal with a cookie, and a Coke?
It could keep me going for days!


...Is a 45 minute train ride too far for one?


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 27, 2008)

Yay for Denmark! There are national foods? What is my country's food? Apple pie? I'm not even a large fan of those things. oh well. 

Towards New York versus Chicago pizza, you crazy, Aisteru person. What you are a fan of is a horribly disfigured mutant of a dish. More of a meat pie kind of thing than a pizza. I'd have no problem with calling the Chicago style pizza my favorite kind of meat pie. Or tomatoey pie, depending on what the hidden toppings are. Which brings up why the New York style is better ---> Less tomatoes. I hate the things and muchly enjoy a white pizza. I have to settle for the least gross sauce, most of the time, and ofttimes ask for light sauce. I have a gourmet chef of an uncle who makes some very yummy tomato sauce, so I'm not merely condemning the sauce due to the sickening tomatoes that are always involved. 

Towards a forty-five minute ride to a sub ---> Garn, yo. Where are you hiding, that the only food you can get to is forty-five minutes away? Suck on a rock?


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, I too was curious when I found out that indeed, there are national foods. England's is, astonishingly, chicken tikka marsala, NOT fish and chips as one would think. Scotland's is, of course, haggis. *shudders* 

Anyone know any others?


----------



## Illuin (Nov 27, 2008)

> by Aisteru
> _I'm going to have to disagree with Illuin and say that Chicago deep dish pizza is the true greatest pleasure in life. With fresh tomatoes and cheese, and freshly baked bread.... it is delicious!_


 

Well, I’ve been to Chicago quite a few times; and the pizza is very good. On the whole (as far as all of New York State is concerned, Chicago pizza might have the edge), but in the tiny special pockets; meaning Arthur Avenue in the Bronx, Grimaldi's Pizzeria on 19 Old Fulton St. in Brooklyn, and the best pizza of all time; Pugsley’s Pizza (590 E 191st St. - again...the Bronx) no pizza can ever come close. It’s worth a $500.00 plane ticket by itself.....really .


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 28, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Towards a forty-five minute ride to a sub ---> Garn, yo. Where are you hiding, that the only food you can get to is forty-five minutes away? Suck on a rock?


 
I do live deep in the country, and so any shop is at least a 10 minute train ride away, but in this instance, it was due to the time. The nearest Subway open 24 hours is, unfortunately 45 minutes away..




chrysophalax said:


> Yes, I too was curious when I found out that indeed, there are national foods. England's is, astonishingly, chicken tikka marsala, NOT fish and chips as one would think. Scotland's is, of course, haggis. *shudders*
> 
> Anyone know any others?


 
Welsh - Welsh rarebit.
I think it's a sort of glorified cheese on toast.


EDIT: Apparently Chicken Tikka Marsala is the UK national dish. I remember Stephen Fry saying it was created in Scotland, once. Regionally, Fish & Chips is one of the English National dishes. Apparently a country can have more than one.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 28, 2008)

A friend of mine who lives in London told us about a national poll held back in 2006 that named Chicken Tikka Marsala as the new national dish in England. He was completely disgusted and went on a rant about foreigners taking over his country.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 28, 2008)

Favorite foods, eh? Well, anything served at the Prancing Pony of course! And when I make my journeys into the wildlands to see what's cooking (especially to bring back interesting recipes to try out at the Inn), I have discovered other non Middle-earth cultures: Indian, Chinese and Thai especially, with some interesting forays into Japanese — and especially the vegetarian versions thereof.

The Pony's unsurpassed for pub grub and ale of course — but I never tire of the others listed above.

There's an American thingie that is especially delicious and served at the Pony (the customers think it's a Bree creation) with a tankard of 1420, called a Cheese/Onion/Cracker Crust Pot Pie, and here's the recipe:

Gather together a box of good soda crackers, a nice big round brown onion, half a pound at least of good sharp cheddar cheese, two or three eggs, A-1 Steak Sauce, Colman's dry mustard, a quarter pint of good cream, coarsely ground black pepper and a cube of salted butter.

Line the bottom of a round glass pie pan with a crust of cracker crumbs, kept together with just enough butter. (You may want to mix in just a bit of rosemary.)

Grate the cheese. Beat the eggs together. Mix a couple of tablespoons of steak sauce with about a teaspoon of dry mustard. Make thin slices of the onion and sautee in butter.

Mix the eggs, cream (no more than half a cup or so), onion, steak sauce/mustard mixture and and cheese all together, and season to taste with black pepper.

Pour that over the crust. Cover the top with the rest of the grated cheese, cracker crumbs and black pepper (not too much pepper!) and bake in a pre-heated 350-degree oven until cooked through (toothpick in the middle should come away clean). Serve hot with ale!

Barley


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 28, 2008)

It does not merely have to be a place to deposit the trivia of your favorite food. Type all kinds of stuff about food. I've had some decent Indian, but not enough to say that I'm a huge fan. Those restaurants are a bit expensive, and I don't know anyone, at the moment, who I can ask, "Hey, feel like Indian today?" Craziness. I've worked with a bunch of Indian nurses, though, and I've always loved what food they made. Thai is made primarily out of awesome, I would agree. When it comes to Chinese versus Japanese, I type that the Japanese win, easily. But then, mayhaps that is merely because the Japanese places that I have been to are very good, and the Chinese places are all the same and nothing special?


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 28, 2008)

That sounds insanely yummy, Barley! Do you think Worcestershire sauce could be substituted for the A-1? I use it in my shepherd's pies and they turn out great.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 28, 2008)

> _by Barliman Butterbur_
> _Favorite foods, eh? Well, anything served at the Prancing Pony of course! And when I make my journeys into the wildlands to see what's cooking (especially to bring back interesting recipes to try out at the Inn), I have discovered other non Middle-earth cultures: Indian, Chinese and Thai especially, with some interesting forays into Japanese — and especially the vegetarian versions thereof.
> 
> The Pony's unsurpassed for pub grub and ale of course — but I never tire of the others listed above.
> ...


 

I’m not supposed to be hungry the day after Thanksgiving; especially with the famous leftover Turkey sandwiches…Turkey, stuffing, cranberry sauce, and extra Mayo on some good white bread. But this recipe is making me hungry again. Just for the heck of it, I’m out the door to Stop & Shop and I’m gonna give this a try. I’ll give you my review; and Diane’s as well .


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's one that's more "organized:"

http://www.yumyum.com/recipe.htm?ID=21395

@ Yay: I definitely prefer Chinese to Japanese, and that's saying something since my wife is Japanese, and I eat more Japanese food than the usual haole. Nevertheless, I find much more variety in Chinese cuisine (we do a lot of that too), and there are a couple of Chinese places in L.A. that are incredible. 

Here's another recipe along the same lines:

CHEDDAR CHEESE PUDDING by J. Caleb Cope of Mill Valley, CA

6 slices white bread (I would substitute a heavy darker bread), cut 1 inch thick
1/2 pound grated cheddar cheese
3 eggs, well beaten
1 onion, grated (I would slice it thin, much less liquid)
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon salt (not really necessary)
2 cups scalded milk

Remove crusts from bread and slice in 1-inch cubes. Arrange half of bread in bottom of greased baking dish; sprinkle with half of cheese. Repeat layers. Combine eggs with seasoning and milk; pour over bread. Bake at 300 degrees for an hour. Serve immediately; serves 4 to 6.


Barley


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 29, 2008)

Sure, I have encountered more variety in Chinese places, and I have regular cravings for some good sesame chicken, but I enjoy the simplicity of Japanese. Potatoes are my favorite food, after all, not something all fancy like pizza.  Also, Japanese rice is consistently better. 

I haven't found any decent Japanese places around here yet, and the best Chinese I've found it surprisingly a place that calls itself an American diner. The place is owned by some Chinese people who kind of hide their Chinese stuff in the menu and mostly make it for themselves and their favorites. As soon as I get them some more business, I'll be able to access the yummier stuff.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 2, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm, Barley, I'll be stopping by the Pony real soon. Your food sounds absolutely delicious.

On the subject of pizza. The bestest pizza is Valentino's in Lincoln, NE. Laugh if you must, but the crust is perfect - not too thin or thick. The sauce - not too sweet. My favorite is Cheeseburger pizza. 

Right now I have a craving for the Caramel/Cheese Popcorn mix from Nuts on Clark. Unfortunately, they're closed now.


----------



## Illuin (Dec 3, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _but I enjoy the simplicity of Japanese._


 

Japanese is in my top five. But, it wasn’t until I was 39 years old that I finally tried a good Indian Restaurant in the city (talk about simplicity, and absolutely delicious). Since then; for the last two and a half years; Indian cuisine has been my favorite. Diane and I do the Indian thing every other week ritually (I’ve convinced the stubborn Queens gal finally, and now she loves it). If you haven’t tried this yet Yay, I highly recommend it. Granted; NYC has some unparalleled Ethnic food, but you should look around up there in Rochester. I’m sure there are a few great Indian restaurants in that city.


----------



## Aisteru (Dec 3, 2008)

My girlfriend is a big fan of Thai food and has gotten me into it since we've been together. I have become particularly fond of curry and, through assiciation, Indian food in general. It is so simple, but the flavors all complement eachother so nicely and you can find whatever you want: sweet, savory, spicy. We have a restaurant here called altThai which utilizes a more modern look to serve classic thai food. It's delicious. Have you seen any around where you live? If it is a chain, I highly recommend it.






P.S. I like the subtle play on words with "gastrognomes"


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 3, 2008)

As a matter of course. All of my thread titles are composed primarily of large gobs of awesome. 

Anyways, no, I haven't seen any just plain Thai restaurants around here. Am disappointed and underwhelmed at that. I have seen some Indian restaurants about, but they are expensive. I frequently offer to take my crazy roommate out to eat in an attempt to trick him into thinking that I am a nice person, but he is not a fan. 

I find most of my restaurants via walking around or recommendations. Looking in the phone book or this internet place or something seems like cheating, to myself. But then, I am also the sort who keeps trying to find those History Of Middle Earth books by making frequent bookstore runs. I'd be the ultimate Middle Earth expert by now, if I'd figure out this internet place and its hidden warehouses of books that I want.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 3, 2008)

Starbrow said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, Barley, I'll be stopping by the Pony real soon. Your food sounds absolutely delicious.



The Pony doesn't have its reputation for nothing!



> On the subject of pizza. The bestest pizza is Valentino's in Lincoln, NE. Laugh if you must, but the crust is perfect - not too thin or thick. The sauce - not too sweet. My favorite is Cheeseburger pizza.
> 
> Right now I have a craving for the Caramel/Cheese Popcorn mix from Nuts on Clark. Unfortunately, they're closed now.



If you can't find your fave mix, try Poppycock. You'll like it!

And about Thai food: if ever you're in L.A., look up these two places, you won't be disappointed!

http://www.veganglory.com/
http://www.bulanthai.com/

As far as I'm concerned, they're the top two in L.A., and _that_ is saying a _lot!_ And the closest thing to the Prancing Pony in L.A. is the Tam O'Shanter:

http://www.lawrysonline.com/tamoshanter_gen_info.asp

The food and atmosphere are terrific, especially for the Thanksgiving and Christmas feast times!

And if you're ever down in Corona del Mar, there's a place — The Five Crowns — that actually tried to re-create an English pub. It's a lot of fun, but still not the equal of the Pony! They're both run by the same company. Both have great atmosphere and great food, as close as you can get to the Pony outside of Middle-earth!

http://www.lawrysonline.com/fivecrowns_gen_info.asp

Now for Japanese food, my wife and I have been regulars at Mishima for going on 15 years now:

http://www.mishima.com/restaurant.html

It's an authentic noodle eatery, and their food is second to none — and I say that knowing that L.A. is popping with good Japanese places. Big Japanese clientele!

For Chinese nothing tops the Happy Family in Monterey Park. It's all veggie, delicious, authentic and is frequented by not only a large Chinese clientele, but also Buddhist monks, who are really picky about their food! They don't have their own website, but this review hits the nail on the head:

http://www.vegparadise.com/dining23.html

Barley

PS: I've forgotten how to make a link that doesn't show the URL. Can someone remind me how that's done?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been crazy about Thai and Indian food since I tried each. Thai restaurants I've found to be very hit or miss, though, so you might want to try one you've heard by mouth or internet about your first time. I've yet to eat Indian that I didn't love


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 3, 2008)

Prince of Cats said:


> I've been crazy about Thai and Indian food since I tried each. Thai restaurants I've found to be very hit or miss, though, so you might want to try one you've heard by mouth or internet about your first time. I've yet to eat Indian that I didn't love



Apropos of Indian food in L.A.:

http://www.parusrestaurant.com/

http://www.allindiacafe.com/

Barley


----------



## Walter (Feb 22, 2009)

YayGollum said:


> I know of nothing by that Tolkien guy called a Gastrognome. I made it up. oh well.


Gastrognomes, eh?

What shall I associate with your using of "Gnome"? Gnome as a derivate of _gnōmē_ ('thought, intelligence') or _genomoi_ ('earth-dweller')? So, is a Gastrognome more like a Noldo or like a Dwarf? 

Anyhow, I'm mostly into the Italian style of cooking...


----------

